
Show HN: ProfilingViewer now with Callgraph - asodev
http://www.profilingviewer.com/
======
anonfunction
Looks useful, would love support for Golang!

~~~
asodev
thanks for the suggestion. i tried it with a file generated by pprof
--callgrind, it opens and displays the generated file, but the "hide-sys"
feature needs some work. i will investigate this.

~~~
asodev
i just tested it and it works with golang. you have to add the path of your
golang installation as a system prefix in preferences and reopen the callgrind
file. [http://imgur.com/a/j3NQ9](http://imgur.com/a/j3NQ9)

